# Fake Tanning Lotion ...



## Sub-Zero (Jun 18, 2002)

which is the best and how do you apply ?


----------



## seyone (Jun 18, 2002)

I have used the neutragena(sp?) stuff and thought it was ok. the only problem when I applied it to unshaved parts, it seemed to get all in the hair.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Are you talking competition tan? Or everyday fake tan?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 19, 2002)

Comp tan,

I was born tanned, I just want to have a DEEP DEEP tan


----------



## seyone (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought you were talking about  the standard fake tan, sorry.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Comp. dyes only!*

Don't use over the counter tan for comp. tan.
There are special dye tans for shows.
The ones i recommend are:

Show Tan by: Jan Tana
-This one smells the best and i think has the best color
-A little harder to put on even than the Pro Tan 
-Depending upon how dark you are, use around 3-6 coats eveery night before the comp.

Pro Tan: 
-This one smells pretty bad 
-Is easy to get a nice streak free coat
-The color is a little on the yellowy tone
-This product can be mixed with Dream Tan

Dream Tan:
-This is a product that wipes of easier which may or may not be good for you
-As a fitness competitor we have to change outfits and it gets all over everything
-This product is used on the day of the show only
-Gives you a nice dark coverage

All these products absorb the stage lights, so they help show your hard earned muscles better. 

Here is how you apply the PT and ST:
-decide upon how many coats you will apply 
-If you start 6 days out then if you decide you are not dark enough you can apply a coat of DT on top of PT
-2 days before you are due to start tanning do all your waxing and shaving (you cannot shave over the PT or ST) All though GP said he does touch up with a electric razor (dry) the day before the show (this is why i prefer waxing over shaving, no touch ups)
*the reason for taking off all you hair 2 days before is that you want all ingrown hairs and/or rashes to clear before you apply your first coat
-Day before take a long hot shower and enjoy soap because you will be with out it until after the show (yes everyone stinks)
-Morning of the first coat: Ever seen that movie where the guy has to scrub all hos skin off every morning so that no one will find his dead skin? Well you need to exfoliate yourself to bits. That means everywhere. Take special time to do your feet, hands, elbows and knees these are the areas that have the most dead skin.
*The reason for this is so that when you apply the dye, it doesnt soak in to the dead skin faster than the new skin and you get a more even coat.
-After exfoliating dry of off and apply lotion to your entire body (ummmmmmm sorry couldn't help my self)
*Do not shower the rest of the day
-Then that night apply your first coat: i find that it is easiest to buy a kitchen sponge (the size of your hand), dampen it and then apply with that. Do one side of your body first so you can tell where you have done. Start at your calves to your thighs, to your but, to your stomach to your chest, to your arms, then your back and then finish off with your elbows, knees, and then feet and hands. The last four parts dont need that much dye because they soak it up fast. You should have a nice even streak free coat. I use rubber gloves to do this and then do my hands last. I take the gloves off and find that if i just wrap the entire songe around ny fingers and put it on that is the best way to get all your fingers. Then i just take some soap and wash the palms of my hands. 
-Dont worry if your hands and feet look uneven, you can fix it in the am
-Stand there for about 15 min to allow dry time and then go to bed, make sure you use old sheets (cause it will stain your bed)
* i kept on getting dye all over my BF but i still wanted to sleep with him so i made a mini sleeping bag out of old sheets and now he stays clean and i can still sleep in the bed.  
-So after you wake up, get more old towels and take a warm shower to rinse off. DO NOT USE SOAP or wash your hair, it will take all your dye off. Just rinse and pat dry. It will look like your entire tan has come off, but believe me it is still there.
*If your feet and hands are a little uneven then take a little soap and wash any over dyed parts (becareful though).
-Then once you have dryed off put lotion on and repeat the next night

Hope this has helped.
BTW If you think that you are too dark then put another coat on cause you aren't. The morning of the show, you dont rinse off, just go like that. Most BB also use pam (yes the cooking spray) on top to give you a nice shine. I also can't stand to smell really bad so i everyday take my fingers dip them in to a tiny bit of soap and rub them on my pits. It is sad but i need soap, it takes alot of the dye off but if your quick and rinse fast you wont ruin the side of your body when you rinse the soap off.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 19, 2002)

WOW, complicated. Thanks a lot though

& Seyone, don't be sorry I should've been more specific


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2002)

I use Pro Tan...I have my own system of putting it on...its annoying.

I have tried Dream Tan...good for photoshoots, but I don't like it for competition!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

I am shopping for some Pro Tan and Dream tan online now. I plan to use the Pro tan and dream tan the day of the show.
I read Jbo's detailed expalination on How To. But I think I may be reading it worng. She says to start application 6 days prior and to shave two days before. She also says to not shower. So this means I cannot shower for 6 days??? Taht'll be one stinky show!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 16, 2002)

No need to start 6 days out 

First, you must have a base tan...(start now Les) ....thursday night, exfoliate (sp) and add a coat before bed...friday morning, shower....then throughout the day add 3-4 more coats of protan...no shower Saturday...you may want to skip the dreamtan...it's messy.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No need to start 6 days out
> 
> First, you must have a base tan...(start now Les) ....thursday night, exfoliate (sp) and add a coat before bed...friday morning, shower....then throughout the day add 3-4 more coats of protan...no shower Saturday...you may want to skip the dreamtan...it's messy.



Ok I had bought a tanning package over the summer I never finished- so it will last me thru the day before the show Oct 25th

can I shower on Frifday night? What about shaving?

Skip the dream tan? Really? I heard its awesome.....


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Ok I had bought a tanning package over the summer I never finished- so it will last me thru the day before the show Oct 25th
> ...




talk to DP about  the dreamtan...it's banned in places because of the mess I think.

No shower friday night...friday morning and that's it...wash your hair sat morning, but no shower....don't get wet anyway or the tan will run.

Shave thursday night and friday morning.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

This shit is so freaking complicated LOL
Thanks for the info W8


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> This shit is so freaking complicated LOL
> Thanks for the info W8



Nice avatar girl!!!

Its not all that complicated really. It just takes a little planning. As for Dream Tan...I don't like the color it gives onstage, but some love it because you don't need to wear posing oil with it. DT is only useful though if applied just before going onstage, when you will no longer be putting on clothes.

Another reason I don't like DT is b/c I don't want to be worried about applying it so close to stage time...too many other things on my mind to worry about that!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks Gopro!

I get it about the Dream tan. Maybe I will bring in just in case. Always better to be prepared! I just hope my Pro tan comes out even! I have never seen a streaky competitor.....


----------



## ZECH (Sep 16, 2002)

You usually can't tell from the audience. But if the competitor doesn't take the time, when you get up close you can tell it around the face(ears, nose, mouth). It can look spotty!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

OUCH- that would look ugly! I don't plan on using protan on my face- I will probably use self tanner and darker makeup


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> OUCH- that would look ugly! I don't plan on using protan on my face- I will probably use self tanner and darker makeup



Again...whew, hot body you have!

There is no reason for the pro tan to streak if put on with patience. Also, do not put on a second coat until first is TOTALLY dry!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks Gopro- EXCELLENT ADVICE


----------



## KahunaBob (Sep 17, 2002)

You may want to put the tanning lotion on in a "dress rehearsal" a few weeks before your comp.   dunno fer sure.

(Eek.... don 't streak)


KB


----------



## gopro (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thanks Gopro- EXCELLENT ADVICE



You are welcome Leslie


----------

